# Dedicatorias a las mujeres del foro:



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2013)

Mi dedicatoria:

*¡Que Dios las bendiga a todas!.*

Porque...por lo menos por aquí...

Es dificilísimo encontrar a una mujer a la que le guste la Electrónica.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Me imagino que los temas de conversación con una mujer a la que le guste la Electrónica, deben ser interminables.

Por ejemplo: Durante la cena:

 "Cariño...como te fue con el 2N3055 de la Etapa Final"... ese que quemaba más que un plato de sopa hirviendo".

O este:

En la cama a las tantas de la madrugada: 

No insistas..."No consigo conciliar el sueño. No encuentro santa manera de acelerar la transición entre los estados del Trigger de Schmitt".

O este de peor cariz:

¿Qué hicistes con el único BT106 D que me quedaba en la gaveta?.

O este que suena mejor:

Me gustas más que el CDI de la Ducati Panigale.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

Que Buen tema, lo mejor es ir de compras con ellas, pero ir de shopping a las tiendas de electrónica, son mas delicadas a la hora de soldar componentes gran practica como cuando se delinean los ojos, a la hora de diseñar un PCB tienen una destreza increíble lo digo por experiencia, tengo una gran amiga que gasta mas dinero en electrónica que en cosas de chicas, mi esposa que es diseñadora grafica y no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica, cuando diseño PCB me dice que debo medir todo antes de realizar cualquier caminito como ella le llama, las chicas tengan o no conocimiento en electrónica, siempre saben comprender y apoyar nuestro amor por la electrónica bueno en mi caso si es asi


----------



## chclau (Dic 6, 2013)

En la Universidad Nacional de Rosario, los ultimos años de la carrera los haciamos en una zona alejada que por estar alejada era conocida como "la Siberia". En ella estaba, ademas de diversas ingenierias (despobladas de casi todo vestigio femenino), la facultad de Arquitectura (despojada de casi todo vestigio masculino - ver nota). Por lo tanto, y siguiendo el ejemplo de la benemerita Universidad argentina donde estudie, propongo que se redenomine este foro como "foros de Electronica y Arquitectura", y asi lograremos quiza que la pobre sp_27 no este tan sola por estos lares.

Nota: Que es un arquitecto? Alguien que no es lo suficientemente macho para ser ingeniero ni lo suficientemente marica para ser decorador de interiores...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> En la Universidad Nacional de Rosario, los ultimos años de la carrera los haciamos en una zona alejada que por estar alejada era conocida como "la Siberia". En ella estaba, ademas de diversas ingenierias (despobladas de casi todo vestigio femenino), la facultad de Arquitectura (despojada de casi todo vestigio masculino - ver nota). Por lo tanto, y siguiendo el ejemplo de la benemerita Universidad argentina donde estudie, propongo que se redenomine este foro como "foros de Electronica y Arquitectura", y asi lograremos quiza que la pobre sp_27 no este tan sola por estos lares.
> 
> Nota: Que es un arquitecto? Alguien que no es lo suficientemente macho para ser ingeniero ni lo suficientemente marica para ser decorador de interiores...


 
@chclau en parte eso es verdad, pero no nos olvidemos que también hay Ingenieras informáticas y algunas son muy bellas, que en ciertas áreas de estudio deben tomar clases de electrónica

La verdad creo que eso no es posible, porque existen foros dedicados a esas áreas y muchas mas, como este foro dedicado solo a la electrónica, pero la idea no esta tan mala, se puede crear un lazo entre otros foros de distintas áreas, así se puede consultar de todo y este foro seria uno de los mas grandes del mundo, bueno soñar no cuesta nada, porque muchas veces uno no siempre necesita algo respecto a electrónica, conozco una especie de Foro que va desde Robótica hasta diseño de modas, pero desvirtuar Foros de Electrónica con otro nombre no me parece, este tema Sala de charla se puede crear cualquier tema que no tenga que ver con electrónica, puede ser de motos, diseño, arquitectura, infinidad de áreas eso depende de quien requiera algo o quiera compartir sus aficiones no electrónicases mi humilde opinión como que nos salimos del tema.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 6, 2013)

La única metida en el tema que conocí, le metía mas pilas que todos los chicos del curso juntos jajaja (en ingeniería electrónica)


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 6, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> En la Universidad Nacional de Rosario, los ultimos años de la carrera los haciamos en una zona alejada que por estar alejada era conocida como "la Siberia". En ella estaba, ademas de diversas ingenierias (despobladas de casi todo vestigio femenino), la facultad de Arquitectura (despojada de casi todo vestigio masculino - ver nota). Por lo tanto, y siguiendo el ejemplo de la benemerita Universidad argentina donde estudie, propongo que se redenomine este foro como "foros de Electronica y Arquitectura", y asi lograremos quiza que la pobre sp_27 no este tan sola por estos lares.
> 
> Nota: Que es un arquitecto? Alguien que no es lo suficientemente macho para ser ingeniero ni lo suficientemente marica para ser decorador de interiores...



Muy buena mi cuñado es Arquitecto y va por ahí su descripción JA JA JA


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 7, 2013)

Che, que probabilidades habrá de que alguna chica lea esto? jajaja =D


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

@Mostdistortion aunque lo dude muchas chicas leen todo el foro y demás temas, y no solamente las que pertenecen al foro y se denominan como tal, también las que se hacen pasar por hombres para que no tengan como dilemas, porque la mayoría de aquí son chicos como nosotros, y en un Foro de muchos chicos se sienten un poco en la encrucijada, al igual que las chicas que aun no se han registrado pueden leer muchos temas libremente.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 7, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> @Mostdistortion aunque lo dude muchas chicas leen todo el foro y demás temas, y no solamente las que pertenecen al foro y se denominan como tal, también las que se hacen pasar por hombres para que no tengan como dilemas, porque la mayoría de aquí son chicos como nosotros, y en un Foro de muchos chicos se sienten un poco en la encrucijada, al igual que las chicas que aun no se han registrado pueden leer muchos temas libremente.



-----------------------------------------------------

De todos los posts que he puesto yo desde que entré...recuerdo que una mujer me puso algo. Pero más nada hasta ahora.

-------------------------------

Por mi zona han habido mujeres que se han metido en Electrónica por curiosidad o porque les dijeron que tenían posibilidades de trabajar en eso luego; pero después se han salido al poco tiempo y han cambiado hacia temas totalmente diferentes.

También había una fábrica de televisores en la que habían unas cuantas mujeres. Pero esa fábrica cerró como la mayoría de las otras industrias colindantes.

----------------------------------------------------------

Yo sigo diciendo lo mismo: Me imagino que nos llevaríamos muy bien con mujeres que tengan nuestra misma vocación. Y no entiendo la causa de que entren al foro haciéndose pasar por hombres.

 Es más: No entiendo el porqué  ninguna mujer pueda sentirse discriminada por ser mujer en ningún sentido. Le guste la Electrónica o no le guste. 

Afortunadamente las cosas están cambiando para bien. Aunque van bastante lentas. Sobre todo para lo que se refiere a que las mujeres ocupen cargos de relevancia en las empresas.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 8, 2013)

Es curioso lo que ponen de los usuarios que se hacen pasar por mujeres para que les hagan los trabajos.

Como le dije yo  una vez a una profesora de Botánica de la ULL que me pasó de un 4,90 a un 5 en un examen final..."Si yo le prometía no dedicarme a la Botánica"...

(Luego me dediqué a la Botánica...)

*"El hambre es fea...y si además tienes hijos que mantener...más fea todavía".*

Es hasta lógico que la gente recurra a subterfugios para conseguir cosas que necesita. 

Durante los estudios, hay muchos momentos de estrés, de necesidad, de acumulación de deberes, de fechas tope.

Hasta cierto punto, creo que debemos intentar comprender a esta gente que recurre a hacerse pasar por mujer para que les hagan los trabajos.

Simplemente se aprovechan de una de nuestras debilidades. Son listos. El caso es llevarse el gato al agua.

"Y el que es bobo...que estudie" (Como dice una de las frases que pululan por aquí).


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 9, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> @Mostdistortion aunque lo dude muchas chicas leen todo el foro y demás temas, y no solamente las que pertenecen al foro y se denominan como tal, también las que se hacen pasar por hombres para que no tengan como dilemas, porque la mayoría de aquí son chicos como nosotros, y en un Foro de muchos chicos se sienten un poco en la encrucijada, al igual que las chicas que aun no se han registrado pueden leer muchos temas libremente.



No sé por qué me suena a los predicadores  es algo así como iluso 

El hecho de que se registren más chicas nos obligaría a comportarnos mejor, deberíamos empezar por ahí para que se sientan cómodas en el foro.
Tal vez en la dedicatoria a las mujeres deberíamos hablar también de cómo pensamos o haríamos para que eso suceda? 

Saludos.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> No sé por qué me suena a los predicadores  es algo así como iluso
> 
> El hecho de que se registren más chicas nos obligaría a comportarnos mejor, deberíamos empezar por ahí para que se sientan cómodas en el foro.
> Tal vez en la dedicatoria a las mujeres deberíamos hablar también de cómo pensamos o haríamos para que eso suceda?
> ...


 
Predicadores en donde, me esta diciendo en pocas palabras que soy un iluso como así, porque esa palabra o regionalismo en mi país es como una ofensa, explíquese un poco mejor @Mostdistortion


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 9, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> me esta diciendo en pocas palabras que soy un iluso como así



Sí  y acá no es ofensa, capás usé una palabra incorrecta, es algo así como un exceso de fe jajaja, no te ofendas 

Che, hasta ahora hemos comentado todos hombres cierto?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Sí  y acá no es ofensa, capás usé una palabra incorrecta, es algo así como un exceso de fe jajaja, no te ofendas
> 
> Che, hasta ahora hemos comentado todos hombres cierto?


 
Ahora si entendí menos naaaaa es broma, no me ofendí  solo que esa palabra aquí, la usan mas que todo las mujeres para ofender a los hombres, por ejemplo una chica le dice a uno, no sea tan iluso aterrice.

Volviendo al tema y sin exceso de fe, no se sabe a ciencia cierta si nos leen por aquí o no las chicas, pero por eso esta la regla de usar lenguaje Cortez, y si alguna chica a leer por aquí o haya, encontrara buen lenguaje, se sentirá en un ambiente de amabilidad, por ello muchas se suscriben aquí, pero también como lo digo y tal vez también dije una palabra incorrecta, alguna chica para pasar desapercibida, no coloca por ejemplo florecita roquera, se autodenomina mejor con un Nick no tan femenino


----------



## XeRo21lp (Dic 9, 2013)

Y a todo esto, me entró una curiosidad 
¿Cuantas mujeres integran el foro? 
Alguien que de algún dato por favor, estoy en busca de pareja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

Te recomendamos a *Melenita*


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 13, 2013)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> estoy en busca de pareja



No ví más de dos online... si hay pocas, estarán sobrevaluadas... creo que te convendría buscar por otro lado  capaz sólo amistad(?) indirectas extremadamente suaves(?)



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te recomendamos a *Melenita*



El tipo ése quedó para la historia jajaja!


----------



## Psyke (Dic 13, 2013)

2M, lo que me rei con esa publicacion que hiciste sobre Melenita


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

Si , es muy gracioso , tan gracioso que se salvó del ban Jajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> No sé por qué me suena a los predicadores  es algo así como iluso
> 
> El hecho de que se registren más chicas nos obligaría a comportarnos mejor, deberíamos empezar por ahí para que se sientan cómodas en el foro.
> Tal vez en la dedicatoria a las mujeres deberíamos hablar también de cómo pensamos o haríamos para que eso suceda?
> ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/me-cambio-sexo-algun-inocente-me-haga-tarea-107736/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2013)

no es navidad todavía ,ni siquiera yo que estoy en Madagascar y tengo un día adelantado al  de ustedes , es un mito que aya mujeres en el foro ,digan donde vieron personalmente una mujer electronica????????
yo si vi una sola y reparaba tv a válvulas ¡¡¡ ya debe tener como 95 años si no paso a mejor vida , nunca mas vi a otra mujer electrónica,
si vi mujeres que venden componentes,pero no cuentan como electrónicas,no existen
PD:
 la moderadora SP no califica ese es un caso de uno en un trillon,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2013)

Champagne y mujeres o
Coca Cola y . . .


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 14, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es un mito que haya mujeres en el foro









No se ofenda SP, las excepciones siempre existen!


----------



## jmth (Dic 14, 2013)

Perdonen ustedes. Que yo estudio ingeniería electrónica y en mi clase hay 6 o 7 mujeres 
De hecho, en mi grupo hay 2. Y en el grupo de los que dan clase en inglés, hay como 3 o 4 más.

Son como menos del 10% del total. Y ya lo dijo un profesor el año pasado, comentó el tema con la dirección porque no es algo dentro de lo normal si tenemos en cuenta otros cursos y carreras.

Y si bien quizás no se lo toman con tantas ganas o entusiasmo como el resto, sí que tienen buena capacidad. No sé de ninguna que haya hecho ningún proyecto casero o algo más allá de las prácticas. Pero de tontas ni un pelo. No necesitan una ayuda especial, igual que los demás, una ayudita de vez en cuando con ése tema que se atraganta 

En cuanto al resto de mujeres de nuestra sociedad, la única que no está dispuesta a entender ni saber nada de mis aficiones es mi madre. Para ella todo son trastos por medio 

Seguro que alguna hay en el foro, pero estarán bien escondidas.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 14, 2013)

Buenas tardes...

el-rey-julien dijo



> si vi mujeres que venden componentes, pero no cuentan como electrónicas, no existen
> PD:



No puedo estar  más en desacuerdo con esa valoración

En mi vida profesional me he cruzado con muchas mujeres que trabajaban en todo tipo de actividades relacionadas con la Electrónica y no solo como Montadoras...

He conocido a grandes profesionales, en mi actual Empresa, en el departamento en el que trabajo, hay más Ingenieras que Ingenieros, realizan las más diversas tareas de desarrollo tanto en Micro-Ondas, Mecánica, Software y todo tipo de tareas relacionadas con la actividad.

Las hay muy jóvenes, recién Licenciadas, las hay con más edad.

A alguna de ellas les apasiona la Electrónica, son grandes aficionadas, conozco a dos de ellas que poseen Licencia de Radioaficionadas .

Algunas de ellas podían haber trabajado de Modelo pero han elegido dedicarse a la Ingeniería.

Con ellas se puede hablar de Antenas, Frentes de Onda, Polarizaciones de Transistores, de cuál es el mejor método para planchar correctamente una camisa, incluso y en ocasiones se puede valor si es mejor el Real Madrid o el Barcelona, en fin, son personas de lo más normal.

Mi Madre era Licenciada en Ciencias Físicas, y os aseguro que era una persona de lo más normal, hoy tendría 95 años .

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2013)

Incluso trabajando como montadoras pueden destacarse.
En un momento trabajé con una chica que se había especializado en montaje de PCB´s y si al final algo no andaba de lo único que podía estar seguro es que NO era problema de montaje o valores de componentes.
Amén de que la terminación de las placas era excelente, 

Posiblemente la carrera electrónica no les sea tan de su agrado como otras a la hora de decidir, pero eso no las descalifica en ningún sentido.

Acá en el Foro tenemos una *Ingeniera* en telecomunicaciones asidua concurrente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Incluso trabajando como montadoras pueden destacarse.
> En un momento trabajé con una chica que se había especializado en montaje de PCB´s y si al final algo no andaba de lo único que podía estar seguro es que NO era problema de montaje o valores de componentes.
> Amén de que la terminación de las placas era excelente,
> 
> ...



jajaj siii yo conosi a una montadora.no fallaba en una ,asta las resistencias les ponía la bandita dorada en la misma posición.
eso si los componentes eran lentejitas (capasitores cerámicos)  . garrapatitas (botoncitos)
edificios (creo que eso era los electrolíticos) gusanitos (resistencias)
y no que cosa mas, en fin...... 
cuando digo que no existen es porque hay tan pocas , no mal interpreten cheee

PD:
 cuando fallaba era porque yo le mandaba mal la muestra ¡¡¡


----------



## dearlana (Dic 25, 2013)

Para mi: 

Creo que las mujeres a las que les gusta la Electrónica tienen un atractivo especial.

No sé lo que opinarán ustedes...







--------------------------------------------------------------

Es cierto que hay mujeres en el foro. Y bien simpáticas.

A mi me han contestado en la sección de Refranes y Frases Célebres.





miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> 
> En mi vida profesional me he cruzado con muchas mujeres que trabajaban en todo tipo de actividades relacionadas con la Electrónica y no solo como Montadoras...
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------

Totalmente de acuerdo con miguelus en eso.

Por aquí también hay mujeres que han hecho Física e Ingeniería.

No solo son mujeres de lo más normal sino que además nos permiten entrar en campos de conversación más amplios.

Se supone que si tenemos las mismas vocaciones, debemos empatizar más.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 19, 2014)

A la final no entendí bien la intención de este tema , pero bueno, saludos a todos 
en mi caso yo me emocionaba mucho con los montajes en mi carrera, eso sí, yo también coincido con lo de las lentejitas y nombres cuchis , me gustaba que todo se viera bonito, ponía los cablecitos derechitos, gastaba más tiempo en eso que en el diseño en sí, incluso compraba componentes sólo porque se veían bonitos, y en electrónica digital le ponía un color a cada letra.

ejemplo:








Mostdistortion dijo:


> Che, que probabilidades habrá de que alguna chica lea esto? jajaja =D


la verdad ni idea 


dearlana dijo:


> Y no entiendo la causa de que entren al foro haciéndose pasar por hombres.


 No necesariamente, con ocultarlo basta, si no es obvio los demás asumen que es hombre


Kowaky dijo:


> .......pero también como lo digo y tal vez también  dije una palabra incorrecta, alguna chica para pasar desapercibida, no  coloca por ejemplo florecita roquera, se autodenomina mejor con un Nick  no tan femenino


 si, algo así


XeRo21lp dijo:


> ¿Cuantas mujeres integran el foro?
> Alguien que de algún dato por favor, estoy en busca de pareja


   


el-rey-julien dijo:


> es un mito que haya mujeres en el foro ,digan  donde vieron personalmente una mujer  electronica????????....................


 *¬¬*


el-rey-julien dijo:


> la moderadora SP no califica ese es un caso de uno en un trillon,


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 19, 2014)

Realmente creo que hay ciertas inclinaciones o tendencias de los seres humanos dependiendo del sexo por ciertos gustos y cosas. La mitad de esas cosas son influenciadas por el sistema (aveces confundido con cultura), la otra mitad es lo que nos queda de criterio. No me parece extraño ver mujeres inclinadas por la electrónica; de hecho a muchas les debe gustar o llamar la atención. Eso es como todo... conozco muchos hombres que no encuentran tan llamativo el fútbol (como yo), también conozco chicas que saben y conocen mucho de fútbol.

Eso sí, he visto como la mayoría de las mujeres encuentran muy interesante las cosas y locuras de montajes que realizamos todos los usurios masculinos del foro. Alguna vez he contado a chicas que me gusta la electrónica y hago algunas cosas... de electrónica (por supuesto). Otras veces que amigas, conocidas... vecinas... mujeres en general; tienen la oportunidad de visitar mi casa y ver de primera mano alguna creación o experimento loco que estemos creando; por lo general se muestran interesadas... piénsenlo y verán que así es. Y como en todo... Bueno, es normal que a alguna mujer no le interese ni en lo mínimo saber que es la electrónica y no vea nada de especial en alguien como nosotros (lo siento pero hay que decirlo  ). Igualmente hay muchos hombres (sexo masculino) que no se preguntarán ni en toda su vida el como funciona el control remoto de la televisión donde se la pasan horas viendo fútbol.

Yo creo que muchas mujeres visitan el foro, ya sea para aclarar dudas de sus estudios, dudas a cerda de reparar aparatos y demás; algunas lo harán de manera pasiva y otras de manera activa. Soy sincero, me sorprende y me encanta que a las mujeres les llame la atención la electrónica. Por ejemplo...


PD: El tema del fútbol es un tema de ejemplo, no estoy en contra de alguna persona que le guste o llame la atención ese deporte, pido disculpas si alguien se ve afectado u ofendido por mi comentario. 
Además si alguien encuentra contenido sexista en mi comentario también pido disculpas ya que es muy dificil abarcar éstos temas por el pensamiento individual de cada quién respecto a los temas de genero. 

Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Ene 20, 2014)

*A la final no entendí bien la intención de este tema , pero bueno, saludos a todos:*

Intención:

Alabar a las mujeres a las que les gusta la Electrónica y que se encuentran en este foro.

Que sepan que las apreciamos.

Que las consideramos especiales.

Que ya sintonizamos con ellas solo por eso.

Que ya solo con el tema de la Electrónica tenemos un tema de conversación común añadido muy positivo para el diálogo y la convivencia en general.

Un ejemplo:

Imagínate que te casas con una mujer que sabe y le gusta la Electrónica: Los regalos de cumpleaños te van a dejar flipando de alegría: 

Un Analizador de Espectros, un Wobuladorl, un Osciloscopio Digital de 500 MHz, un Generador de Forma de Onda Arbitraria... ( O simplemente: Una simple Flor con placa solar y movimiento).

...Y viceversa. Te lo va a agradecer eternamente.

-------------------------------

Futbol: Tengo amigas que no hablan de otra cosa. Truco: Le pongo atención a alguno de los últimos partidos y les saco el tema = Conversación para rato. 

(...y tampoco me gusta el futbol).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 20, 2014)

Yo personalmiente tengo dos passiones en vi vida : sin dudas la premera es mi oficio (electronica) , la segunda.............es  hacer las mujeres mui ,mui felizes y realizadas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoy voy a poner algo para que no se me resbale el post.

*...Y que vivan todas las mujeres de este foro...


...que Dios las guarde a todas...


...que es una suerte que hayan mujeres a las que les guste la Electrónica...*



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

...(me va a dar algo...): (Fui a ver el "Me gusta" recibido y me encontré que el-rey-julien había cambiado el avatar por este):


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2014)

Pst ! 

 es muy cambiante


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2014)

la realidad..................cada cosa para lo que es :

si queres usar el tenedor para tomar la sopa tendras problemas, y si queres usar al cuchara para comer un asado tambien .

que te parece si en el taller tenes a tu mujer ?? acomodandote las cosas, ?  cambiandotelas de lugar ?? , INCLUSO tener un colega , un hermano , o lo que sea.
tiene que darse "justo" es acompatibilidad para que sea positivo y no molesto .


para mi :
en electronica esta buenisimo tener a algun amigo /a (no importa sexo) , que sea un capo y pueda aprender .
como amistad, lo que mejor sea.
pero MUJER ........mujer es mujer, prefiero alguna de gimnasia artistica, como mujer y para mujer ....


en lo demas, .... yo que se, somos PERSONAS, hacer un tema para "las mujeres" , entonces que ?? hagamos otro para los electronicos de la india, para los rusos, para los judios, para los gordos, ..
somos todos personas, en electronica no importa esas diferencias.


y hablando de pasiones, : como decia uno hace mucho ( y tenia mucha razon ) :
parrilla y colas, eso es lo que mas me gusta.
al fin y al cabo: 
carne buena y tierna.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 17, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:


> eso sí, yo también coincido con lo de las lentejitas y nombres cuchis , me gustaba que todo se viera bonito, ponía los cablecitos derechitos, gastaba más tiempo en eso que en el diseño en sí, incluso compraba componentes sólo porque se veían bonitos, y en electrónica digital le ponía un color a cada letra.



me encanta cuando viene placa muy coloridad en eso somos 100% parecidos, solo que en mi caso soy un desastre en lo que es ser prolijo  me salen una placas con la mejor ingeniería empírica, pero a la hora de ser prolijo un desastre, me gustas mas los componentes de antes porque tenían mejor foma y color daba gusto ver tan bien acomodado las cosas. ahora es todo gris verde aburrido


----------



## dearlana (Feb 17, 2014)

Digo yo que si nos toca una mujer controladora...da igual que sea de Electrónica o no. Va a intentar controlar igual:

Ejemplo:

"Deja ya el taller que son las 9 y es la hora de cenar".

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sin embargo: 

A la hora de los regalos, si es de Electrónica: Sabrá qué regalarnos y nos hará más felices en ese aspecto.

Lo mismo ocurrirá si es al contrario: 

Nuestros regalos electrónicos los sabrá apreciar más porque los entenderá más.

Es compartir aficiones.

Al compartir, al igual que al convivir, hay que saber comprender al otro, entender sus defectos y apreciar sus virtudes.

Habrá incluso momentos en los que nos echará una mano en algo electrónico que no podemos terminar, etc., etc.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 24, 2014)

Benditas las mujeres electrónicas del foro. Las que no sean del foro, y todas las mujeres en general.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 24, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Benditas las mujeres electrónicas del foro. Las que no sean del foro, y todas las mujeres en general.





dearlana dijo:


> Hoy voy a poner algo para que no se me resbale el post.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2014)

A quien Dios le de una buena mujer electrónica...

...San Pedro se la bendiga.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

! Bueno si Dios has criado "algo" mejor que las mujeres , ese seguramente guardou para si proprio y no disponibilizou para nosotros puebres honbres mortales!  ,jajajajajajaajjaajajajaj.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2014)

*¿ Mujer Electrónica ?:*


----------



## dearlana (May 10, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *¿ Mujer Electrónica ?:*
> 
> [url]http://thumbs.subefotos.com/ea3ed8832fae3a7ddd0f93ca70f5b68bo.jpg[/url]



Al paso que vamos en la Ciencia...cualquiera sabe lo que nos deparará el futuro.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De nuevo: Que Dios bendiga a las mujeres que trabajan en la Electrónica:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 8, 2014)

Mujer electrónica preciosa:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 8, 2014)

Primera foto: Mujer electrónica muy trabajadora:



Segunda foto: Una mujer electrónica ejemplar:


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 8, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Primera foto: Mujer electrónica muy trabajadora:
> 
> 
> 
> Segunda foto: Una mujer electrónica ejemplar:


 
Una pequeñita electrónica ejemplar


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 8, 2014)

> Una pequeñita electrónica ejemplar





*Ternuritaaaa!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 22, 2014)

Mujer electrónica muy llamativa la primera. Muy elegante la segunda:


----------



## dearlana (Ago 4, 2014)

Con razón dicen que las mujeres nos superan en que son capaces de realizar varias tareas a la vez:


----------



## dearlana (Ago 23, 2014)

Creo que el piercing en el ombligo no es bueno para trabajar con la electricidad. Si roza con un cable: Mal asunto:


----------



## dearlana (Sep 3, 2014)

A ver si fogonazo se anima y pone alguna de las suyas que también son muy reconfortantes.



________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Mujer electrónica misteriosa:


----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2014)

¿ Quien será... ?


----------



## dearlana (Sep 19, 2014)

Mujer electrónica naturista:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una copia de un pequeño articulo que comenta sobre una jovensita brasileña estudiante de electronica , pero un detalle: eso fue a 49 años atraz , jajajajajajajajajajajaj.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 20, 2014)

En mi época de joven no había ni una.

La verdad es que los electrónicos/as somos un poco especiales. Tenemos esa ventaja. La mayoría de la gente no entiende nada de Electrónica.

No sé hasta qué punto nos interesan las mujeres electrónicas.

Por un lado tendríamos mucho tema de conversación.

Por otro se podrían establecer competiciones por el uso de los materiales.

*...a ver qué opinan ellas...*

(...nada...).


(...ni caso...).


----------



## dearlana (Oct 1, 2014)

*Mujer electrónica y motera: La perfección en femenino:*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 27, 2014)

Mujer Electrónica y Física.

Premiada como la mejor inventora del mundo.

¡ Enhorabuena !.


----------

